# GARY NORTH - own repley to his Y2K error ?



## Mayflower (May 18, 2006)

Does anyone know if Gary North himself ever repley back to his Y2K error, through a book or an artical he wrote ?


----------



## VictorBravo (May 18, 2006)

I recall him writing an apology in his newsletter in early 2000. He also maintained a y2k archive for a while to allow researchers to look back at the hysteria. After a short search, I can't find it now on the web.


----------



## Mayflower (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by victorbravo_
> I recall him writing an apology in his newsletter in early 2000. He also maintained a y2k archive for a while to allow researchers to look back at the hysteria. After a short search, I can't find it now on the web.



Dear victorbravo,

Do you know (in own words) how he reponsed to this error of Y2K ? because critics always refering to his error of Y2K ?


----------



## Ambrose (May 18, 2006)

Gary North: "œI, Gary North, was dead wrong on Y2K. I´m sorry for the credibility the Reconstruction movement lost through my personal tendentiousness. I will labor assiduously to repair the damage I have done."

His original site is mirrored here in its pre-apology form.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 18, 2006)

Chad, isn't that what one of his critics said he should have said? 

Here is all I could find: ( http://www.pfo.org/y2k-bust.htm )


"œClearly, as of this week, I was wrong in my predictions. ... I will now pay a price. I do apologize if I have embarrassed you or made your life worse. ... I believed that Y2K would create havoc. It still might, depending on how many bugs are still in the systems, but I will not here appeal to the "˜still might´ argument. So, let me say without hesitation that my predictions did not come true. The events did not take place. ... So, at this point in the aftermath of the rollover, I look foolish. I was prepared for this. I thought it was better to risk my reputation or credibility in a life-saving effort than to tell people, "˜yes, Y2K will cause problems,´ and then refuse to define what degree of problems and what to prepare for."

Vic


----------



## Ambrose (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by victorbravo_
> Chad, isn't that what one of his critics said he should have said?
> 
> Here is all I could find: ( http://www.pfo.org/y2k-bust.htm )
> ...



You might be right - I got it from a secondary source and assumed it was accurate.


----------

